
Show HN: A rival to protobuf - fed135
https://github.com/compactr/compactr.js
======
detaro
small piece of feedback on the presentation: "Schema based serialization made
easy" is a lot better than "a rival to protobuf", especially if there are many
ways in which it is _not_ a rival to protobuf

~~~
fed135
Thanks for the advice, figured Protobuf would speak to a broader audience.

~~~
detaro
I think the other slogan is better because it mentions what you try to do
_differently_ from protobuf, which is your selling point against protobuf
(which has wider support, more language bindings, ... and thus is hard to
compete with on the basis of just "we do the same")

------
tscs37
I'm missing some key entries here;

* Does it work on languages other than JS?

* How fast is it in comparison to PB? Only JSON is benchmarked and Compactr seems to be only minimally faster

